# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Eddie Prinse.

## eddieprinse

Ik heb een vraag. Op mijn hand zat een wondje. Na heling is de wond weer opengegaan en een hard grijs-wit plekje geworden. Het wordt niet groter maar gaat ook niet weg. als het nat is geweest is het zacht maar na een tijdje weer hard. Het zit er nu al een paar maanden en ik weet niet wat ik er aan moet doen.

Groet, Eddie Prinse.

----------

